# 2 Grafikkarten - welche primär?



## kaitheo (10. Februar 2003)

Hallo! 
Hab mir zu meiner Matrox G400 (AGP-Karte 32-MB RAM) ne S3 (PCI 4-MB RAM) eingebaut, um einen Monitor mehr anschließen zu können. Das funktioniert auch alles recht prächtig. Nur behandelt mein PC die leistungsschwächere S3 als primäre Grafikkarte, sprich, beim Systemstart wird gleich die S3 angesprochen. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern, so daß meine Matrox gleich, wenn man den PC anschließt, zur aktiven, primären Karte wird? Gibt's da irgendwelche Jumpereinstellungen oder muss man da was im BIOS rumtüfteln?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## RavenHawk (10. Februar 2003)

Also ich mein man müsste im Geräte-Manager           unter dem Punkt Grafikkarte ja beide angezeigt bekommen. Dann kann man doch in dem Punkt Eigenschaften der besseren Graka sagen das diese als Standart genommen werden soll (Geräteverwendung).

Weiss es aber auch nicht ganz genau.


----------



## El_Schubi (10. Februar 2003)

einfach im bios agp als primären grafikkartenport angeben. mußt mal ein bißchen suchen, aber wenn irgendwo was mit grafik und pci steht einfach auf agb ändern.

mfg el


----------

